# -= [4th D&D] roleplaying sandwich (closed) =-



## BabyJ (Feb 24, 2010)

-=Sorry: RECRUITING IS CURRENTLY CLOSED=-​*I will update this if a spot becomes available. Thank you for interest.*

Imagine if Final Fantasy, D&D, Eberron, and Phantasy Star all had a baby...

That would be this game.

I have DMed roughly a dozen campaigns in 3rd, 3.5, and 4th edition over the past 10 years. This venture is one based on a made-up world, Toren, in which Ioun silenced the world's magic for a thousand years, and a mysterious race called the praetorians discovered steam power and gunpowder in the interim. Magic returned following the discovery of the Libram of Ioun, and now technology and magic must coexist. 
[sblock=Warning: Actual Spoiler!]Tiamat's followers are trying to travel through the Astral Sea to another planet, in order to release an agent of Tiamat, the evil dragon Glimmerscythe. This they hope will bring about an era of the world where evil can operate freely. On the other side of the world is the nation of Tarpon, planning to use steam power and magic to create mechanical suits of armor capable of great destruction.[/sblock]

Don't try to take it all in at once, just read the basics, check out the samples I have made, and go from there. Its basically the default D&D world with some major historical differences (and thus alot of stuff I wrote to make it sound good, at least in my mind; as you will soon see I am meticulous..). Start here on this Wiki, be sure to check out the page entitled Character Submission Guidelines: IounsDrought - home

Respond here: viewtopic.php?f=232&t=2164 with character submissions.

If you don't know where to start, but are interested in playing, gimme a yell I can help ya out. I now have 4 players from the Wizards forums, and can only take 1 more unless something changes. Striker is the one role the team is lacking, though I have found that a group with sense can do fine without a certain role filled. 
I have decided to hold the game there (at Play by Post, Dice Roller & Web Map Maker - Index page, using the Pbpmapper interface. I am looking for players willing to post once every day or two days, and definitely once per day during combats (if I can get you to commit to more frequent posting during combats that would be nice).


----------



## BabyJ (Feb 26, 2010)

Recruiting closed.


----------

